# Please Help!! Missy ate a bird!!!



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

She just caught it! In the backyard! AND ATE IT!!!

IS SHE GOING TO BE OKAY?

OMG. I'm absolutely FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Call the vet just to make sure, but I think she will be alright.
I bet if you google, what should I do if my dog eats a bird, info will come up-but I'd call vet to be on safe side.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Call your vet to check.

Could be fine... feathers could cause a blockage... (ask how I know!).


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I would probably watch for signs of distress from the bones. My in-law's dog has been known to swallow baby birds whole.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

What kind of bird?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I have no idea what kind of bird, Gary just stood there watching her.

I'm fuming right now. This is absolutely the last thing we need... we just spent all morning stranded in Saginaw, had to catch a ride home with my dad and now have to pay to get Gary's car towed and fixed tomorrow.

Sorry. Need to vent. S:LKjd lwkjrf lkje tf[q;wo gj[o grl;kq rglk w;'lrgk


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am sure she will be fine. Call you vet for piece of mind and keep a close watch on her for 24 hrs.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I am literally having the worst day ever. Melissa and Sarah will be here in probably half an hour. We have no vehicle to get the rest of their gifts. The front of one of my kitchen drawers JUST came off when I pulled it open. I can't find the tape to finish their gift.

And now Missy's gonna die.

Great.

Sorry... just... not in a good mood. Grr. I'm Grumpy McGrumpersin.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I understand those things sound small and pointless... but they're all a big deal to me.

Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sure Missy will be fine - a dog's stomach can burn away a cow bone - bird bones are nothing. Plus, as a dog could eat raw hamburger and be fine, the meat of a bird is no big thing. Poor bird though!!

It might be a good thing that Sarah and Melissa are coming - as if there is any groceries/etc that you need to get by without a car for the next few days, I know they wouldn't mind helping you get those things.

Have a better afternoon than you've had a morning!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Missy isn't going to die...she will be fine. I would call the vet to be safe but we had a dog. (Roxie...gone to the bridge from old age not bird eating) that would catch a few slow moving birds a month. It was gross she would catch them in mid air as they flew out of the bushes. It never hurt her a bit...the birds not so much. Don't know about feathers but it was raw feeding at it's best.  I bet Sarah and Melissa don't care about your kitchen draw...the car thing sucks been there to many times to count. But does this mean that Sadie is going home?


----------



## skeller (Mar 5, 2008)

Benny has eaten birds on occasion, always fine afterwards.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, and I hope your day gets better and there is a good weekend ahead.

Quite a few years ago I had to make that call to the vet: "Um, my dog just ate a bird...".

I was told to keep a close eye on her, and sure enough she was fine (of course that girl did have a stomach of steel). I would give your vet a call.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*I once panicked*

When Piper ate an entire marigold, I panicked. I called the vet and watched him constantly the entire day.

As far as your doggie eating a bird, I'm not sure how much you should worry. It seems like it would be hard for the dog to digest, but then again, Piper has eaten half of a wooden deck chair and walks around smiling.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

It'll be fine, just watch her like everyone says. My dogs have eaten way bigger live (and dead) things than birds. I'm glad you are having company!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As a bird lady (eight pet birds), I'm cringing for the sake of the poor dear (and hopefully dead) bird.  

But I think your dog should be OK. If she ate it in one chomp, it was probably a chickadee/sparrow/finch/wren type. Small mouthful and small bones. 

The closest I've come to this was our Sam who liked eating live frogs. *cringes* The vet always told me to watch his behavior and poop, but indicated there generally shouldn't be any problems. Wolves eat far worse things.

And I know cats are completely different, but my cat has been known to eat birds whole. I've tried not to think about whether they are alive or dead when he does... er, as he eats mice alive.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

She will be fine, by the time you get her to the vet the bird would have been completely digested. Let us know how she goes.


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> She just caught it! In the backyard! AND ATE IT!!!
> 
> IS SHE GOING TO BE OKAY?
> 
> OMG. I'm absolutely FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW.


I'm sure there's nothing to worry about. I have 5 outdoor cats that leave us presents (mice and birds) all the time and Charlie eats them before I get a chance to throw them over the back fence. He's lived through them all and he's a scarfer! Probably because he knows I take them from him if I see him trying to eat one. lol 

But he does get to eat raw chicken leg quarters and he will one of those in about 30 seconds flat.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Take a BIG deep breath, and calm down...
"Serenity now...Serenity now..." 

Your girl won't die. Dogs eat far worse and survive. You may want to take a fecal specimin to your vet in a couple of weeks to check for parasites, which are eaily treated.

In the meantime, be happy that she chose an avian hors deuvres as opposed to some of the fungi out now. Mushrooms are far more worrisome than the occasional tweety bird...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Missy will be fine. This is gross, but it's one of those things dogs do from time to time. Call your vet for piece of mind and keep an eye on her. Melissa and Sarah will be happy to see you again, no matter what, and their minds are on Sadie. Take a minute, scream into a pillow, throw the pillow against the wall, and take a breath. Enjoy Sadie going to a wonderful home. Enjoy seeing friends. The other troubles will work themselves out.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

If we get a pheasant in the garden Gunner will take it, behead it in seconds and start eating it. Poor bird - lucky Gunner!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

She should be fine, might get some worms but that's about it. My guys eat chicken parts, and if I had the budget they'd get whole quail for dinner once in a while - bones and all. Feathers are just fiber!

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Jen - relax! Missy will be fine. 

Conveniently for you, I've been reading 2 books for the past 2 weeks all about raw diets for dogs, as I'm switching Molson onto it. In them both, it says that you can feed a dog a whole chicken (bigger than a puny bird!), feathers and all as a meal. Because the bird's bones are so small and frail, it is fine for the dog and she probably crunched right through them with her chompers. If it were cooked then the bones would be a concern. 

So - no worries, I am sure that Missy will be fine! I would just obviously keep an eye on her and not worry unless she shows and signs of pain or straining. She will probably just have a super inflated ego for the next little while as she prances around bragging to Mojo that she caught a bird!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

P.S. It sounds like it's "just one of those days" where everything is just falling apart and going wrong. I'm thinking of you and sending you a huge hug to help you feel better! I had one of those days last week and I just felt like crawling back into bed with the covers over my head. (but of course, I had to go to work because I had a huge project deadline that morning that had come in last minute the night before and we woke up late so I was in a rush, my laundry wasn't dry, the iron wasn't full, the dog wouldn't go out for a pee, the traffic was worse than its ever been and we didn't have any gas, blah blah blah.....) *SIGH........* 

Take a deep breath and just try to concentrate on the positives happening today - it's FRIDAY and Sadie - the dog you _saved_ has a new furever MOMMY all because of you!!!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Tastes like chicken?


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a black lab that ate the neighbor's chickens on occasion went he got out.
I can still remember her voice over the phone from 20 years ago - "I know he's a bird dog, but he's eating my chickens!" Raw at its best!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone. 

Melissa and Sarah just left with Sadie (my eyes are still wet lol) and I calmed down and cheered up a lot once they were here. Had cob of corn. All is well again... I feel silly for my little tantrum. lol. But yeah, "one of those days"... uck.

I called the vet and they said to watch out for vomit or diarrhea. I asked about the vomiting and they said if she's doing it a LOT to come in. 

Did I mention Gary got a new job? He rocked out his interview Wednesday. It's an AWESOME job, too. I should be happy about that. I am. He doesn't start until August 23rd, unfortunately, but once he does we'll be in a very good place. 

Thanks again for dealing with this ol' grumpy gus.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just checking on Missy...hope your little bird eater doesn't get a tummy ache. Great news about Gary!!!!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Okay - not a bad day after all! Missy is going to be fine, just pooping feathers (!) Gary got a job (!!!!!!) and Sadie has a new home. Sounds like a wonderful day to me!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Just finished reading the whole thread...things will be well! Congratulations on Gary's job!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I just read all of this and im so glad to hear everything is goood with missy and sadie and everything turned out alright


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He got the job! Fabulous!

Sadie will be fine.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary's really excited about the job! So am I! (So are the dogs... they can FINALLY get new toys! YAAAAAAAY!)

By the way... Missy's been fine. No vomit. No diarrhea. No feathers. 

So... I guess she's good? Has it been long enough to stop worrying?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I only read page one but wouldn't eating a whole bird be the ultimate "raw diet"?? I can't imagine it could hurt the dog


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

At 3 or 4 months old my dog ate a NEST of rabbits - yep 3 of them ! I called the vet who laughed at me for being a "new mom" of a Golden. He said Dusty was eatin' good that day.

Then about 3 months ago (1 year old) He CAUGHT two baby birds (at separate times) as they were learning to fly from the nest !!!!! I again called the vet who laughed at me and said "you still haven't learned?" And sure enough, he was fine.

The vet told me just look for anything suspicious - not eating, not pooping, not playing.....


----------

